# Age of Empires 3- Installationsprobleme



## Patriot (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

Habe mir gestern AoE 3 Gold gekauft. So weit so gut, das Spiel +Addon ist nicht fehlerhaft. 
Jedoch kann ich es auf meinem Hauptrechner nicht installieren.
Ich hatte eine abgebrochene Installation und das Addon bereits Installiert und deinstalliert auf diesem PC.
Von den Anforderungen reicht der Vollkommen aus, daran liegt es nicht.

DAS PROBLEM:

Ich versuche nach Löschung(auch aus registry) der fehlgeschlagenen Installation, das Spiel zu installieren, doch der Install-shield-wizard(?!) öffnet nur das kleine Fenster, dann einen TaB, dieser verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit und nichts weiter....

Danach hab ich dann nen netten Leerlaufprozess auf 100% CPU Auslastung.

Kann mir wer helfen?

Wie gesagt auf anderen PCs hab ichs installiert und gespielt, das doofe ist, das die nicht mir gehören^^

Vielen dank im voraus.

MFG


----------



## boss3D (18. April 2009)

Kopier mal den Inhalt der DVD(s) auf die HDD und versuche von dort aus zu installieren ...

Reste einer alten _(fehlerhaften) _Installation lassen sich übrigens mit dem CCleaner entfernen.

MfG, boss3D


----------

